# من nfpa هل يشترط ان يكون خزان الحريق منفص عن اى خزان اخر.



## م محمد المصرى (11 سبتمبر 2014)

أريد مساعده حضراتكم من nfpa هل يشترط ان يكون تانك الحريق منفصل عن تانكات المبنى الاخرى.

ياريت لو حد يرفق المرجع من nfpa


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (11 سبتمبر 2014)

لا يشترط ذلك ابدا ، ولكن يشترط ان يكون حجم الخزان كافي لتشغيل المضخة للمدة الزمنية المحددة زائد الاستخدامات الاخرى ، وان يكون خط سحب مضخات الحريق على منسوب اقل من اي مضخة اخرى 
راجع nfpa 20


----------



## samiribrahim (15 سبتمبر 2014)

لا يشترط ان يكون للحريق تانك منفصل ولا يوجد اى نص فى nfpa فى ذلك والمتبع فى كل المشاريع ان يتم تخصيص الجزء الاسفل من الخزانات للحريق وان تكون كافية لمكافحة الحريق لفترة تحدد طبقا للغرض من المبنى ويكون سحب طلمبات المياه العادية من نقطة اعلى فى الخزان ويتم تركيب circulation pumps لتدوير الماء داخل الخزان


----------



## Nile Man (15 سبتمبر 2014)

تمام لا يشتلارط


----------



## م محمد المصرى (16 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يامهندسين


----------



## محمد حسنحسين (14 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
سؤال معلش بس ياريت الرد بسرعة 
طلبو مني عمل شبكة جافة في المبني من ضمن مخططات اطفاء الحريق


----------



## ozy (15 فبراير 2015)

NFPA 20 :14.1.7* Connections for Use Other Than for Fire Protection.
The authority having jurisdiction shall be consulted before
the tank is designed where water for other than fire protection
purposes is to be drawn from the tank.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 فبراير 2015)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> أريد مساعده حضراتكم من nfpa هل يشترط ان يكون تانك الحريق منفصل عن تانكات المبنى الاخرى.
> 
> ياريت لو حد يرفق المرجع من nfpa


السلام عليكم
بخصوص NFPA فقد ذكره الاخوة اجابتهم بانه لا يوجد شرط بان يكون منفصل.
ولكن هناك دول ومنها الاردن يشترط فيها الدفاع المدني للمصادقة على مخططات حماية الحريق ان يكون خزان الحريق جزءا من مخزون مياه الشرب ... بمعنى يتم حساب حجم خزان مياه الشرب( او الماء المستعمل في التصنيع/ للمصانع) المطلوب وخزان مياه الحريق المطلوب ويتم انشاء خزان واحد فقط بحيث يكون المأخذ لمضخات الحريق في اسفل منسوب الخزان والمأخذ intake لخزان مياه الشرب في منسوب اعلى بحيث يكون حجم مياه الحريق هو حجم الماء بين منسوبي المأخذ.
والهدف من ذلك وجوب تأمين مياه للحريق تحت جميع الظروف فمياه الشرب او مياه المستعلة في التصنيع لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها وبالتالي يتم تعبئتها باستمرار ولا يمكن استخدام مياه الحريق لاية اغراض اخرى.
لذا اقتضى التنوية لذلك.


----------



## مهندس.الدهان (27 فبراير 2015)

لا يشترط ذلك ولكن يتم عمل خزان الحريق مع خزان الصحي ولكن لازم يكون خطوط سحب طلمبات الحريق في اقل مستوي علشان اضمن دائما ان هناك ماء بالخزان وفي معادله ممكن تحسب منها ارتفاع الماء المطلوب في خزان الحريق


----------



## المصري الأصلي (28 فبراير 2015)

مهندس.الدهان قال:


> لا يشترط ذلك ولكن يتم عمل خزان الحريق مع خزان الصحي ولكن لازم يكون خطوط سحب طلمبات الحريق في اقل مستوي علشان اضمن دائما ان هناك ماء بالخزان وفي معادله ممكن تحسب منها ارتفاع الماء المطلوب في خزان الحريق



ممكن المعادلة


----------

